# LGB New Items for 2021



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

First new LGB Item announcement for 2021.
The LGB Club model - an RhB Sliding Wall Car
LGB 48574


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a cool looking piece of equipment. Out of place on my line, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LGB will be releasing their new products for 2021 tomorrow, January 21st at 1:00pm European time (7:00am Eastern)
A few new RhB items including two limited edition RhB Kroks in metal.
And to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Amtrak this year they will also offer a omplete Amtrak train


----------



## Manhart (Dec 27, 2007)

PDFs are online: LGB - Neuheiten


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The English version of the video

The LGB part starts at 52:30


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting about the Amtrak announcements. In a recent interview with Trainli, one of the LGB managers was to me giving the impression that the Genesis was coming back.


----------

